# Εντολή διάλυσης του ΓΣ Ηρακλής



## drsiebenmal (Nov 20, 2013)

Mε διάλυση απειλείται ο ΓΣ Ηρακλής, το ιστορικότερο σωματείο της Θεσσαλονίκης και από τα σημαντικότερα της χώρας. Με έγγραφο που απέστειλε στην Κεντρική Περιφέρεια Μακεδονίας, το Υπουργείο Οικονομικών αιτείται την διάλυση του ΓΣ Ηρακλής, γιατί θεωρεί ότι λειτούργησε σε βάρος του καταστατικού του συλλόγου και ήταν κερδοσκοπικός οργανισμός. 

Έτσι, σύμφωνα με το άρθρο 105 του Αστικού Κώδικα, εισηγείται τη διάλυση του ερασιτέχνη Ηρακλή, αίτημα που υπογράφηκε από την Κεντρική Περιφέρεια Μακεδονίας. 

Το αίτημα πήγε στο Πρωτοδικείο και πλέον η διάλυση του ιστορικού συλλόγου, που αριθμεί αισίως 105 χρόνια λειτουργίας και κοινωνικής προσφοράς, είναι στην τελική ευθεία. 

Στο μεταξύ, ο ΓΣ Ηρακλής παραμένει ακέφαλος και χωρίς διοίκηση για να επιληφθεί του θέματος αυτού, ενώ γεννώνται σοβαρά ζητήματα με την ακίνητη περιουσία του συλλόγου, που είναι τεράστιας αξίας, με γήπεδα και εγκαταστάσεις στη Θεσσαλονίκη, όπως το κλειστό γήπεδο μπάσκετ «Ιβανόφειο», το κλειστό γήπεδο βόλεϊ στους Χορτατζήδες και το αθλητικό κέντρο της Μίκρας, που ανήκουν στο σύλλογο της Θεσσαλονίκης.

(_Τα Νέα_)

Γλωσσικά: Ιβαν*ώ*φειο, Χορτ*ά*τζηδες


----------



## oliver_twisted (Nov 20, 2013)

Το ΚΚΕ είναι κατά της διάλυσης.


----------



## pidyo (Nov 24, 2013)

Δεν ξέρω τα νομικά του θέματος, και δεν ξέρω ακριβώς τι γίνεται με τον Ερασιτέχνη Ηρακλή. Επειδή όμως έχω παρακολουθήσει τι γίνεται με τον ποδοσφαιρικό Ηρακλή, πρέπει να πω ότι η ιστορία που επικαλούνται οι οπαδοί του Ηρακλή δεν είναι μια πατσαβούρα που την ανεμίζουμε ως παντιέρα μόνο όταν θέλουμε να γλιτώσουμε τον υποβιβασμό, τη φυλακή ή τη διάλυση, αλλά κάτι που θα έπρεπε να σκέφτονται και όταν παρέδιδαν τον σύλλογο σε λαμόγια, όταν έδερναν (όπως κάνουν ακόμη) τους παίκτες της ομάδας τους, όταν απειλούσαν με αποσχιστικό κίνημα αν εφαρμόζονταν οι νόμοι, και γενικώς όταν κουρέλιαζαν κάθε έννοια σοβαρότητας, υγιούς άμιλλας, αθλητικών ιδεωδών και πάει λέγοντας. 

Να τη βράσω την ιστορία αν είναι έτσι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 24, 2013)

pidyo said:


> Να τη βράσω την ιστορία αν είναι έτσι.


Το συνένα μου.


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 24, 2013)

To συνδύο μου κι εμένα...


----------

